# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Facebookseite "GoPro HD Hero Movies/Clips"

## GoProTV

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei eine neue Facebookseite zu erstellen! 
Sie soll Usern helfen ihre GoPro Videos und Clips zu verbreiten, da man auf youtube nicht viele Zuschauer bekommt über die Suche.
Da dort immer zu erst die professionelles Videos von GoPro selber angezeigt werden.

Es soll jeder seine Videos auf der Seite posten können und alle anderen können das direkt sehen!

Die Seite hat bisher noch nicht viele Likes, aber ich glaube es könnte was daraus entstehen und die erste Resonanz ist auch durchweg positiv!

Würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar von euch mitmachen und Videos schicken!

Link zur Seite: on.fb.me/WrKuOx

----------


## GoProTV

400 Hits und keine Antwort! Wie siehts aus? 
Habt ihr coole selbstgemacht Videos???

----------


## Sethimus

wenn dein video niemand sehen will liegt das sicher ned am hoster sondern eher am content...

----------


## GoProTV

> wenn dein video niemand sehen will liegt das sicher ned am hoster sondern eher am content...


Es geht hier doch gar nicht um ein Video! Im ersten Post steht doch das ganze!  :Wink: 
Es geht um eure Videos!

----------


## georg

Warum sollte irgendjemand, der noch alle seine Sinne beisammen hat (ok, da gehts um das Gfriesbuch, also muss ersteres nicht unbedingt gegeben sein) eigene Arbeiten bei irgendjemand anders der dafür Ruhm, Ehre, Geld und wasweißichnochwas einsackt, unterbringen?
Achso, das machen die User ja eh die ganze Zeit beim Gfriesbuch und Rosarad. Warum sollten die das jetzt auch noch in deiner Unterseite machen, die keine Sau kennt, wo das ganze doch auf Gfriesbuch und Konsorten mit dem gleichen Rechteverzicht aber in einem professionelleren Umfeld und zumindest unter eigenen Namen noch besser, einfacher und überhaupt gemacht werden kann?  :Confused:

----------


## Sethimus

rosarad!?

----------


## Sethimus

> Es geht hier doch gar nicht um ein Video! Im ersten Post steht doch das ganze! 
> Es geht um eure Videos!


jedes video das gut ist findet seine viewer. videos ohne viewer = schlechter content

----------


## GoProTV

Es geht hier sicher nicht um Rum, Ehre oder Geld. Wüßte auch gar nicht wie ich Geld dafür bekommen sollte!

Was meine Intention war (um das ganze vllt besser zu verstehen).
Wenn ich bei Youtube nach GoPro Videos suche, dann sind die ersten 30 Videos, alle professionelle werbe Videos von GoPro, es ist also schwierig für einen nicht professionellen GoPro-User überhaupt von anderen gefunden zu werden! ich als GoPro user schau mir aber gerne Videos von anderen GoPro-Usern an! Deshalb hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte eine Plattform zur verfügung stellen, auf der jeder User seine Videos postet und andere die interessiert sind diese gleiche sehen können! (Wer keine interesse hat muss ja nicht like und muss auch keine videos posten  :Wink:  ). Ich poste die Videos ja nicht in meinem Namen und ich poste auf FAcebook auch nur die Links zu youtube! Wer freut sich denn nicht wenn sein Video die Chance hat von mehr Usern gesehen zu werden!?

----------


## GoProTV

> jedes video das gut ist findet seine viewer. videos ohne viewer = schlechter content


Das würde ich jetzt so nicht ganz unterschreiben, ich hab schon viele Videos gesehen die gut waren, aber nur wenig views hattten! Es kommt bei Youtube auf die richtige Handhabung der schlagworte uvm.... an um gesehen zu werden! Zu dem gibt es sehr gute Videos auf Vimeo aber viele der "normalen" Nutzer kennen Vimeo gar nicht! 

Abschließend läßt sich sagen, niemand muss mitmachen! Wer möchte ist herzlich Willkommen!

----------


## Enian

Hey, gute Idee!  :Wink:

----------


## GoProTV

Danke!  :Wink:  Seite like und viele Videos posten!  :Wink:

----------


## druelli

> rosarad!?


Vielleicht Pink Bike.........

@GoProTV
irgenwie verstehe ich nicht so ganz auf was Du hinaus willst. Es ist schon klar, dass bei der Eingabe von "GoPro" in der Suchfunktion von YouTube, Vimeo und wie sie alle heissen, Videos mit GoPro im Titel oder von GoPro selber kommen. Ich käme auch nie auf die Idee nach "GoPro" zu suchen, sondern zum Beispiel nach  Freeride Semmering, Downhill Leogang oder was auch immer. Alles eine Frage der Schlagwörter. Ausserdem hab ich keinen "Gschaubiechl" Account und will auch keinen.

Das soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein, ich verstehe es einfach nicht  :Confused: 

L.G.

Dany

----------


## GoProTV

> Vielleicht Pink Bike.........
> 
> @GoProTV
> irgenwie verstehe ich nicht so ganz auf was Du hinaus willst. Es ist schon klar, dass bei der Eingabe von "GoPro" in der Suchfunktion von YouTube, Vimeo und wie sie alle heissen, Videos mit GoPro im Titel oder von GoPro selber kommen. Ich käme auch nie auf die Idee nach "GoPro" zu suchen, sondern zum Beispiel nach  Freeride Semmering, Downhill Leogang oder was auch immer. Alles eine Frage der Schlagwörter. Ausserdem hab ich keinen "Gschaubiechl" Account und will auch keinen.
> 
> Das soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint sein, ich verstehe es einfach nicht 
> 
> L.G.
> 
> Dany


Habs jetzt glaub schon ein paar mal erklärt, aber gerne nochmal! Es ist für Leute gedacht, die Ihre GoPro Videos gerne einem breiterem Publikum zeigen! Einfach Link zum Video schicken und das Video wird auf der Seite veröffentlicht. Es ist einfach ein Video auf FAcebook zu verbreiten deshalb FACEBOOK!  :Wink: 

Wer keinen Account hat, keine Videos mit ner GoPro dreht und nicht gerne alle möglichen GoPro Videos anschaut, für den ist es wahrscheinlich nichts!

----------


## koller75

Alles in allem finde ich die Idee nicht schlecht, da auch ich mehr  GoPro-Videos auf Youtube posten möchte aber keinen Plan habe wie ich mit  den Tags usw. richtig umgehe. 
Ausserdem ist es ja auch Inspiration  dazu neue bzw. ungewöhnliche Befestigungen und Kamerawinkel zu entdecken  und auszuprobieren.

Facebook is ja eigentlich ein Tolles Medium  für sowas, finde solche Seiten um einiges Nützlicher als Seiten wie  "Teen Swag :]" und so weiter...

----------


## papa schlumpf

ich sehe es so, dass viele mit ihren videos wenig views bekommen und man bekommt auch nicht sooo leicht viele views, denn gute videos gibts weniger. so haben hobbyfilmer hier die möglichkeit ihre videos mehrere zu zeigen -> mehr views -> vl sehen es dann auch andere denen es gefällt, anders aber nicht zu gesicht bekommen hätten -> youtube partner -> usw...

----------


## el panecillo

Wie schon gesagt, es liegt einfach nur am Schlüsselwort "GoPro". Klar kommen die GoPro-eigenen Videos zuerst, wenn du nach GoPro suchst. Probier mal "Helmkamera" oder überhaupt aussagekräftigere Schlüsselwörter, dann findet man die Videos auch.  
Deine Facebookseite ist irgendwie eine Antwort auf eine falsch gestellte Frage, die sich für die meisten User so eigentlich garnicht stellt.

----------


## papa schlumpf

> Wie schon gesagt, es liegt einfach nur am Schlüsselwort "GoPro". Klar kommen die GoPro-eigenen Videos zuerst, wenn du nach GoPro suchst. Probier mal "Helmkamera" oder überhaupt aussagekräftigere Schlüsselwörter, dann findet man die Videos auch. 
> 
> Deine Facebookseite ist irgendwie eine Antwort auf eine falsch gestellte Frage, die sich für die meisten User so eigentlich garnicht stellt.


genau das !!!!

----------

